
Show HN: EMU - beta - JS-based WYSIWYG markup-editor/wiki/calculator - chvid
http://apelab.com/emu-beta
======
rcx1
Looks good! Which browsers are supported?

~~~
chvid
Safari, Chrome, Firefox, latest IE.

iOS Safari (on my iPhone 6) renders correctly but I cannot get the soft
keyboard to behave so maybe I need to wrap it in an app.

